# putting down pigs



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

just out of curiosity, if a person decided to put down a fully grown pbp, where is the best place to shoot? heart or head?

don't yell at me for asking. i'm just asking, not sure if i will do it or not.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I attended a symposium on the use of captive bolt pistols to euthanize mature hogs. The speaker included photographs of head in various states of disassembly to illustrate just how thick a mature hog's skull is and how precise one must be to actually hit the brain on a large hog (600 +). The recommendation he gave was to make an 'X' by making lines from ear to opposite eye and then aiming the bolt gun from that intersection towards the heart. He further recommended a 6-inch bolt gun, but I am sure something along the lines of a .357/.45 will suffice also.

Jim


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

we had to do one last year 22 right between the eyes.


----------



## pigman (Mar 31, 2008)

I prefer a 410 slug between the eyes.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Always the head. Even if it takes more than one shot, just the concussion from the first will drop them.

Going for the heart not only makes the gutting messier, theres a better chance of just making the pig mad if its not a good hit.

We just did one of our 250 pounders today. Used a 22 in the head. Pig dropped like a rock.

The pig dressed out at 75% too and what awesome, low fat meat!! It was beautiful.

A gorgeous rack of ribs is on the menu for our next meal!


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Marvella, I sent you a P.M. It may be of interest. Best of luck.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Easier to stab them. Hog hunters do it all the time. Grab the back legs and do the wheel barrow and have someone stick the knife between the ribs. Hog will expire in less than 30 seconds if stuck properly and feel no pain. Less mess to clean up than a shot to the head.


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> Easier to stab them. Hog hunters do it all the time. Grab the back legs and do the wheel barrow and have someone stick the knife between the ribs. Hog will expire in less than 30 seconds if stuck properly and feel no pain. Less mess to clean up than a shot to the head.


I would disagree that they feel no pain. A knife in the ribs will cause a pneumothorax, which then causes them to die because they can't get air into their lungs. Not a nice way to go. A more humane death would be gunshot to the head.


----------

